# Ephedrine - is it legal???



## Mogy

Just to clarify, what's the status of ephedrine in the uk? Is it legal to use it? Legal to buy it without a prescription?

~Mogy

@DiggyV


----------



## sneeky_dave

Illegal to possess as its only a few steps away from meth and methcathione


----------



## kreig

Legal to use, buy and own. It is a schedule P drug though so it's only legal to sell if you're a pharmacist.

It's the seller breaking the law though not the buyer


----------



## Mogy

sneeky_dave said:


> Illegal to possess as its only a few steps away from meth and methcathione


Really?? Fk me. Can I ask where you got that info? Don't just want here-say as an answer.



blitz2163 said:


> Legal to use, buy and own. It is a schedule P drug though so it's only legal to sell if you're a pharmacist.
> 
> It's the seller breaking the law though not the buyer


Okay totally conflicting answers now...


----------



## sneeky_dave

Its also a class 1 precursor.


----------



## Mogy

sneeky_dave said:


> Its also a class 1 precursor.


I'm aware it's used to create meth, but I would have imagined a small amount for personal use wouldn't be illegal? Again, where are you getting it's illegal status from?


----------



## sneeky_dave

Mogy said:


> Really?? Fk me. Can I ask where you got that info? Don't just want here-say as an answer.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_law_on_drug_precursors

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ephedrine+reduction&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&gws_rd=cr&ei=OqiwUsydMZKg7AbktIHIDw


----------



## kreig

sneeky_dave said:


> Illegal to possess as its only a few steps away from meth and methcathione


Complete crap, considering you can walk into boots and buy it in the form of chest eze.


----------



## Mogy

sneeky_dave said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_law_on_drug_precursors
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ephedrine+reduction&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&gws_rd=cr&ei=OqiwUsydMZKg7AbktIHIDw


Those don't answer whether it's legal to own and use.. They just confirm it's a category 1 precursor and used to create meth..


----------



## sneeky_dave

blitz2163 said:


> Complete crap, considering you can walk into boots and buy it in the form of chest eze.


You can buy things with small amounts in yes. You cannot buy ephedrine legally and possession without the proper documentation is illegal as it is a precursor.

You can buy cocodamol in boots but would be prosecuted should you be caught with a load of codeine and no explanation as to your intended uses or how you came across it.


----------



## Mogy

sneeky_dave said:


> You can buy things with small amounts in yes. You cannot buy ephedrine legally and possession without the proper documentation is illegal as it is a precursor.
> 
> You can buy cocodamol in boots but would be prosecuted should you be caught with a load of codeine and no explanation as to your intended uses or how you came across it.


Right so if I bought a small amount of ECA, which isn't ephedrine on its own and is a common fat burner used by BB, is that illegal?


----------



## PACEY

Im pretty sure its legal to posses small amounts. You are meant to have a pharmaceutical licence to import and sell


----------



## sneeky_dave

Mogy said:


> Those don't answer whether it's legal to own and use.. They just confirm it's a category 1 precursor and used to create meth..


It gives links to all the current legislation as well as info on the licenses required to buy, sell and produce said substances.


----------



## kreig

Mogy said:


> Right so if I bought a small amount of ECA, which isn't ephedrine on its own and is a common fat burner used by BB, is that illegal?


No that's fine


----------



## L11

As long as Amazon keep selling me chest eze i wouldnt be too worried about the legality


----------



## DiggyV

sneeky_dave said:


> Illegal to possess as its only a few steps away from meth and methcathione





sneeky_dave said:


> You can buy things with small amounts in yes. You cannot buy ephedrine legally and possession without the proper documentation is illegal as it is a precursor.
> 
> You can buy cocodamol in boots but would be prosecuted should you be caught with a load of codeine and no explanation as to your intended uses or how you came across it.


Sorry, you're incorrect. Ephedrine is legal to own in the UK for personal use. As has been stated its a schedule P drug so can be dispensed by a pharmacist only. Chesteze is widely, and legally, available and contains 18mg of pharmaceutical ephedrine per tablet.

No documentation is issued when you buy chesteze, nor is it required.

If you were caught with several Kg of the stuff then you would be in the [email protected] but smaller amounts, even multiple boxes, there would be no case to answer.

The controls are placed on the seller not the purchaser.


----------



## AK-26

DiggyV said:


> Sorry, you're incorrect. Ephedrine is legal to own in the UK for personal use. As has been stated its a schedule P drug so can be dispensed by a pharmacist only. Chesteze is widely, and legally, available and contains 18mg of pharmaceutical ephedrine per tablet.
> 
> No documentation is issued when you buy chesteze, nor is it required.
> 
> If you were caught with several Kg of the stuff then you would be in the [email protected] but smaller amounts, even multiple boxes, there would be no case to answer.


Perfect so just to clarify... 1000 tabs of ephedrine would be a bad idea if caught.

But a couple of boxes of chesteze is ok?

I ask as I've recently been considering making my own ECA stack and buying 1000 tabs of ephedrine from my source.


----------



## sneeky_dave

DiggyV said:


> Sorry, you're incorrect. Ephedrine is legal to own in the UK for personal use. As has been stated its a schedule P drug so can be dispensed by a pharmacist only. Chesteze is widely, and legally, available and contains 18mg of pharmaceutical ephedrine per tablet.


But you cannot purchase pure ephedrine?


----------



## DiggyV

AK-26 said:


> Perfect so just to clarify... 1000 tabs of ephedrine would be a bad idea if caught.
> 
> But a couple of boxes of chesteze is ok?
> 
> I ask as I've recently been considering making my own ECA stack and buying 1000 tabs of ephedrine from my source.


hit the nail on the head mate. Couple of boxes is personal use, 1000 tabs would have you on 'possession with intent to supply' as well possibly, and as its controlled and I am guessing you aren't a pharmacist, then yes it wouldn't end well.


----------



## DiggyV

sneeky_dave said:


> But you cannot purchase pure ephedrine?


As far as purchasing pure ephedrine, you cannot purchase it currently legally in the UK because it doesn't exist as a licensed pharmaceutical, and for no other reason that this. As the law stands, if there was a pure ephedrine drug available then you could still purchase it from a pharmacist, as the Ephedrine itself is the controlled element. Its not chest-eze that is controlled.

So if one existed you would be OK, the fact is that ephedrine is only available as illicit products and as such not sold by a pharmacist is what makes it illegal.

Chesteze contains ephedrine, caffeine and theophylline. So its not pure ephedrine, but is probably a higher grade than the stuff you get from your source.


----------



## sneeky_dave

So my first post was correct.


----------



## kreig

No, because it isn't illegal to possess


----------



## Tinytom

I would be very careful.

As previously said pure eph can make meth so if you have enough of it they will charge with that.

Eph when mixed with other products such as ECA or chesteze cannot be made into pure meth so is lesser in terms of legality.

Also considering a lot of coke dealers use eph to cut with coke and other products to further increase profit while delivering a kick you don't need much to be fingered for that as well.

I'd stay with an ECA mix to be totally safe.


----------



## DiggyV

sneeky_dave said:


> So my first post was correct.


No. Because there is the purchase abroad loophole, which still exists. The regulation applies to UK supply and purchase. I'll have to check but from memory if you purchase a small amount for personal use while abroad, bring it in, then you are OK. The part I am unsure of is the importation. However believe it is OK as would just be classified the same as any other pharmacy medicine. These you currently bring in if purchased abroad.

It's not a straight black and white answer. Legislation around pharmacy only drugs is unclear and muddied even further by the internet.


----------



## Wheyman

i wish chestize was still avaibled


----------



## Quackerz

Wheyman said:


> i wish chestize was still avaibled


 One random post mate. :lol:


----------

